# Cubera out of Destin #103



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

I thought ya'll would like to see this fish. There is a video on U-tube, But I don't know how to post videos. This is a dive Buddy of my brother.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool, but it would have been SUPER IMPRESSIVE if it were a hook and line catch.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Seeing that it knew it's way around the wheelhouse, I'm sure it had it's share of jewelry!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> cool, but it would have been SUPER IMPRESSIVE if it were a hook and line catch.


Wrangle with a few big fish underwater that can and will knock that life support system out of your mouth, tangle you up and possibly drown you!!!!

Yeah, been there! It's not always a cake walk stone shot underwater!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Wrangle with a few big fish underwater that can and will knock that life support system out of your mouth, tangle you up and possibly drown you!!!!
> 
> Yeah, been there! It's not always a cake walk stone shot underwater!!!!


You got that right, Amberjack get stoned until they get to about 20 ft from the surface when they come back to life. They will wrap you up.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Quality fish right there!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WOW!
thanks for sharing; lifetime memory maker there.
spear 'em up.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice Job! Lets EAT!!!


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

That’s huge. Nice work...


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

impressive fish man


----------



## sophiagrace77 (May 18, 2018)

Nice one... I like it


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

BALLS ! HUGE ONES! Nice!


----------

